# Pressure Washer Problem



## Tundra Man Mike (Jun 1, 2013)

Generac powered by 6 HP Briggs.



G-23 2300 PSI



Model 01674



Engine start and run smoothly. No leaks, hose doesn't collapse. When I hit the trigger I get nothing but hose pressure. 



These are not my expertise. A couple years ago I reached under and hit the governor spring and it sprang to life. This year..... nothing. 



Any ideas? I cannot find a parts manual that shows where or if there is a screen or filter.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like your pump has gone out. Very common problem on pressure washers with cheap axial pumps. Probably not worth repairing. 

CL is littered with cheap pressure washers with bad pumps.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 1, 2013)

generacs are slightly better built than the run of the mill box store stuff.
chances are the unloader valve has become stuck open. people don't take the time to properly take care of the pump before winter.
that soap/cleaner they sell for pressure washers actually does do it's job.
the unloader will usually get stuck when somebody is using hard water, then after a summer of use, drains it and stores it. after a while most of the water in the pump either leaks out or evaporates and leaves a bunch of mineral deposits all over the place.
try a bottle of cleaner/lube to see if that'll do the trick. if not, you might have to open it up and clean it out.


----------



## Walt41 (Jun 1, 2013)

Brokenbudget nailed it. I usually end up soaking the pumps in a mixture of grout cleaner and water overnight and reassembling them with cam lube, if you are not comfortable with taking it apart, hot water might free things up, just go easy because some of the seals can't take real hot stuff.


----------



## LarryRFL (Jun 1, 2013)

Bad pump. Replace them all the time here. You don't say if it is a vertical or horizontal. You can find replacement pumps for less than $100.00 online. They are very easy to replace. Horizontal has four bolts holding it on, vertical has three. Just make sure you get a new thermal relief valve also. The pumps don't come with one and you don't really want to reuse the old one. They should cost less than $10.00.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jun 1, 2013)

Also check to make sure that the intake for the water is not blocked. I have had some give the symptoms you described with that, if it is clear it is your pump.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 1, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Bad pump. Replace them all the time here. You don't say if it is a vertical or horizontal. You can find replacement pumps for less than $100.00 online. They are very easy to replace. Horizontal has four bolts holding it on, vertical has three. Just make sure you get a new thermal relief valve also. The pumps don't come with one and you don't really want to reuse the old one. They should cost less than $10.00.



he doesn't need to replace the pump. gas washers have an unloader, or 'bypass' that opens when you're not using it and the unit's at idle.
if the pump was losing pressure over time, and not after sitting i'd say he may look into replacing it. however, from what the op stated, had no pressure, then moved something and poof! pressure. now, it's doing the same thing except this time it's totally stuck. a worn pump doesn't give nothing all of a sudden. they will always give more pressure than 'hose pressure'. unless the shaft or coupler is broken, loose or stripped.

another thing to look at is the nozzle. if it has some crud in it, it will not let enough water through to have the pump switch over to high pressure. most of the time it'll make the pump/engine surge quickly like it's starving for fuel. but sometimes they just don't respond at all.
could be this is what happened when you 'hit the govner' and it started working.

i would soak it with the proper cleaner/lube and take the nozzle on the gun apart to clean it before tearing into it.

you have looked to see if it's in "soap" or "cleaner" mode? right?


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks folks!

I took the unloader apart and cleaned it up and soaked it with WD-40. Works great now.


----------



## victorsteel (Jun 6, 2013)

Like any other machine, the wrong power supply will greatly effect its use. Power supply is the first and easiest thing to check when water pressure drops.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 6, 2013)

victorsteel said:


> Like any other machine, the wrong power supply will greatly effect its use. Power supply is the first and easiest thing to check when water pressure drops.



what do you mean by 'wrong power supply'? it's a gas engine (that runs), he has full pressure to the pump from hose, get's 'hose pressure' through pump to the wand. just no full pump pressure through wand.:confused2:


----------

